# Model Power is closing



## grouch (Sep 25, 2013)

Model Power is closing it's door citing "banking problems." 

No more inexpensive kits for kit bashing. I wonder who will buy up their molds? Faller has several of the same buildings, but at a much higher price.


----------



## doorman29 (Dec 15, 2013)

Some discussion here......

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23647


----------

